# Preparation For the Civil Service Exam



## Bostonthai (Apr 19, 2008)

I will be taking the Civil Service Exam in June and was wondering if i could get some tips or anything that could be my score..ex, books, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

There's really nothing you can do to prepare for it. If you know how to take a multiple choice test you will be fine. Just be careful budgeting your time, and don't skip any questions. They don't expect you to have any LE experience, so if there are any questions involving policy and procedures or laws, they will first explain the policies or laws before asking the questions. The majority of the test is a psych evaluation. BE TRUTHFUL in your answers and you should have nothing to worry about. Try searching the forums and you'll find hundreds of other posts on the Civil Circus exam as well. Good luck!


----------



## Bostonthai (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks NPD108, i picked up a book at the store, seems like some useful info, we will see


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

It's similar to an SAT or GRE yet easier. The book might help as well as some online practice tests (I seem to remember them being on the civil service web site).


----------

